# game pad not working in gta4



## sipunsaxena (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an Frontech game pad(jil-1731),but it is not working in this game.Please tell me anyone how to make my game pad to work in the game,please anybody.........


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You could try Xpadder. Its not free but lots of people say it works.
http://www.xpadder.com/

Wiki on Xpadder
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xpadder

This is the end all of solutions 

Xbox 360 wired USB controller
$35
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103020


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

The solution can be found in the README.txt files with the game; and again on the website... :wink:

First, make sure you have the latest patch for GTA4. Next, open notepad.exe. Type this: *-usedirectinput* Save this file in your MAIN GTA4 folder (C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\).

Next, on the "GTA IV" icon on your desktop: Right-Click, choose properties, and on the "Short Cut" tab, in the "Target" area, *ADD* to the end of the line: *(space) -usedirectinput*

*Example: "C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe" -usedirectinput* (<-- Just like that!)

Do NOT change anything else, or the game will not launch properly! :4-thatsba

Now, if your GamePad is supported, it will work! :wink:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if your gamepad is not supported by the game you can always use X-padder as Mcninja suggested, but try Sven suggestion first


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Buy a Microsoft 360 controller. You won't have a problem with compatibility after that.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you use X-padder to simulates the keyboard keys to your gamepad
so install it only will not make your game works with your gamepad


----------



## joker89x (May 20, 2012)

if xpadder is not working its a very simple fix ur not starting xpadder as administrator


----------

